# Perfect Nymph Housing



## Digger (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm sure this is nothing new to many of you:

While buying dinner for Nikki Mantis at Pet Smart today, I spotted a "Mesh Breeder" by "Topfin" a Pet Smart brand. Made to isolate fish in an aquarium, this is a light-weight 6.5" x 5" x 5" enclosure, that looks tailor-made for L1 through L3 or 4.

A plastic frame snaps together and a fine mesh bag slips snuggly around the frame. The top remains open, so you can fashion a lid with feeding hole. Am going to transfer Ponder to it and see how it works. Species requiring high humidity might have a problem since it's all ventilation. But misting should work very well because you can get it into all sides of the encloser.

If anyone's had experience with this type of products, I'd like to read your opinion!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3788232&amp;cp=2767036.11209659&amp;utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&amp;utm_medium=SearchVoice&amp;utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&amp;utm_content=Default

-- Digger


----------



## D_Hemptress (Feb 1, 2013)

ive looked at those too, they are alot smaller than the other mesh cubes which i think is perfect... i concur with your statement sir!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice find! Economical and very useful!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Feb 1, 2013)

It's super small and cute!!!!


----------



## sally (Feb 13, 2013)

I am going to try some of these cubes.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2013)

looks good, will lookie at them too, tks!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 28, 2013)

How did this work?


----------



## SntaCruz83 (Apr 3, 2013)

I too am curious as to how this worked out. How did you seal off the open end?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 15, 2013)

How small is the mesh? Can melanogasters escape through it?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 3 of these ... But i don't use them ... they are made for fish when they have Babies .. but the top is not covered and no zipper ... so If u plan to put an adult is fine but u'll need to make a lid or put it upside down ... and feeder can escape from the opening unless u find a way ...to close it good ... I'll post some Pic so u guys know what I mean, Sorry If my English Skill hard for u guys to understand.. the Mesh is Super Fine .... trust me nothing can go through But no point when a big opening is on top ...

































Hope this Can Help you ~!


----------



## Digger (Apr 15, 2013)

Good job Albert. To answer earlier questions - no, I haven't used it yet. I do have a T. sinensis ooth incubating. If it's successful, a few of the L1s will be transferred to this cage. Then I'll have a better handle on performance and ease-of-use.


----------

